# If uber changed ☆to $ (tips) would it discurage riders to use uber?



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I berieve riders would punch at least a 2 next to that $ sign. 

And I wouldn't mind if my "tipping" score was displayed next to my picture on their app.

Rider by the curb side: look honey, they just send us a driver with the average tip score of $1.25. Let's tip him $2 to make him happy for the rest of the night!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I would love tips as opposed to ratings.

Some expectations just can't be met.....


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I think one of the primary reasons Uber doesn't allow / discourage tipping is once you allow a way to add tip, you'll immediately be labeled as a transportation provider by the laws of many cities. This no tipping shenanigans is partly due to their (soon to be crushed) desire to label themselves as a "technology company"


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I think one of the primary reasons Uber doesn't allow / discourage tipping is once you allow a way to add tip, you'll immediately be labeled as a transportation provider by the laws of many cities. This no tipping shenanigans is partly due to their (soon to be crushed) desire to label themselves as a "technology company"


Uber is being sued for keeping tips so they want to stay as far away from tips as possible. Check out http://uberlawsuit.com/


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I think one of the primary reasons Uber doesn't allow / discourage tipping is once you allow a way to add tip, you'll immediately be labeled as a transportation provider by the laws of many cities. This no tipping shenanigans is partly due to their (soon to be crushed) desire to label themselves as a "technology company"


UBER builds tips into their rates. The problem with this is (and this is the foundation of the lawsuit) that they take commission from the total trip amount. Thus, they are taking commission from a portion of the included tip.

I don't think there's a way to resolve this so long as their commission s are calculated using a percentage. I think they will end up going to a flat brokerage fee service charge once it gets settled.

In the future we will be paying a monthly fee to be in the network. Probably calculated off data volume. Who knows.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

Ratings must go!


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Uber and it's management team, starting with the CEO, can't be helped but be associated with words like sleazy and cynical. Their own labeling of a "technology company" is astrocious. It's like if cab bases called themselves a hub company, because, hey, they are not "transporting people".

I'll be so glad when this nonsense explodes on the ******y ceo's face.

Plus, I can't conprehend how they say "Tip is included." By definition, tips are what the customer decides it to be, unless, it's dictated by law as a percentage. Yet, the last time I checked my statement it did not include a line detailing such percentage belonging to tips. (Hint: this is one of the areas where the judge will tear a new one on Uber's practice)

Anyhow, please spread the word among uber drivers as much as you can. Tell them to opt out of arbitration, and to write to their gorverment reps.

This is the website: www.uberlawsuit.com


----------



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi I am excited to let all uber drivers know that there is a new startup that I came across from another driver or person on one of the posts on this site I hope it works.

We all should register and when they launch they will let us know 
We should also encourage our riders to sign up for it as we'll

www.tap2tip.com


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Xphoria said:


> Hi I am excited to let all uber drivers know that there is a new startup that I came across from another driver or person on one of the posts on this site I hope it works.
> 
> We all should register and when they launch they will let us know
> We should also encourage our riders to sign up for it as we'll
> ...


While the idea behind the app is noble, I don't think tipping should take such an ad-hoc approach. *Uber HAS to make it easy to tip *for great service within their own app. It hasn't been few the times customers are so thrilled with the service that they frown upon NOT being able to pay a tip via the UBER app.

As a customer, I would be very discouraged to have to take the time to open another app and set up a payment with the sole purpose of tipping when I'm already providing a payment through another method.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

By the way Xphoria...do you work with tap2tip?


----------



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't work for tap2tip but I am an uber driver and I can't imagine an uber driver not wanting to get extra income from tips 

I do get many riders say they wish they could give me a tip because of the great service I provide while getting clients to where they want to get safely. 

I can't wait for this to come out so that the customers will have the option to tip drivers when they don't have cash 

By the way ghost driver are you an uber employee or uber driver


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Xphoria said:


> I don't work for tap2tip but I am an uber driver and I can't imagine an uber driver not wanting to get extra income from tips
> 
> I do get many riders say they wish they could give me a tip because of the great service I provide while getting clients to where they want to get safely.
> 
> ...


The last intro to uber training video just basically said to say that tipping is not necessary or something. Then if they persist, take it and say thank you.

Although you can see the difference that tipping makes if you run UberX and Lyft. I think I run about 15-20% consistently in tips on Lyft. If I travel 15 minutes for a $5 hustle trip, a lot of times on lyft they will about tip another $5. Uber, I'm lucky to get a total of $5 in tips for a full shift.


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

I tried to use google translate on the original OP post but it doesn't work.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, I admit I am an Uber employee...even though they don't want to acknowledged it yet! 



Xphoria said:


> I don't work for tap2tip but I am an uber driver and I can't imagine an uber driver not wanting to get extra income from tips
> 
> I do get many riders say they wish they could give me a tip because of the great service I provide while getting clients to where they want to get safely.
> 
> ...


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

The LAwnmower said:


> I tried to use google translate on the original OP post but it doesn't work.


Have you tried turning it off and on again? 


The LAwnmower said:


> I tried to use google translate on the original OP post but it doesn't work.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

get a square reader.... I have had no issues with people tipping me via CC, even if it's just $5. it only takes me 30 seconds to load the app, plug in my reader, and have them swipe their card.

I have a Galaxy Note 3 with a stylus, so I have every client sign (signature not required for small amounts).

However I find it would be less intimidating on the passenger's part if they wanted to simply tip $2 if they could do it through the app...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I sometimes wonder how Flaky UBER Management are.

My wife has been trying for weeks to get a tax compliant drivers statement out of them and it's fallen on deaf ears.

Remind me folks! Has there ever been a business anywhere in the world that has been non-compliant in tax issues and has beaten Tax agencies in court?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't care about the tipping issue really. Some people tip, most don't. This is the expectation. Maybe UBER has created that expectation, but part of it is that clients know I own the car. Thus clients realize I'm taking the bulk of the fare. They know I'm not splitting the money with some sleaze fleet owner. It's 80/20 and clients feel that's fair. 

Plus don't forget people (including me) are cheap. I don't hold it against them. 

With BLACK and SUV, I see tips about 20% of the time, despite always giving people friendly professional service. Clients outside of UBER certainly make up for the lack of UBER tips. 

I'm not perfect every time, but I'm never giving them the hustler routine. What's more important to me are realistic fares.

Personally, IMO, I find the whole gratuity thing kind of idiotic. With my private clients I just charge flat rates. My pricing competes with going local rates including grat. I find customers appreciate that I don't disguise the prices.

I want to do a good job for people and earn a high rate of pay for giving customers something better than they can typically find.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

In the USA? Hmm let's see: Snipe? No; Alcapone? No; mom and pops shops? No; Big Banks!!! Ding, ding, ding yes! We've got a winner.



Sydney Uber said:


> I sometimes wonder how Flaky UBER Management are.
> 
> My wife has been trying for weeks to get a tax compliant drivers statement out of them and it's fallen on deaf ears.
> 
> Remind me folks! Has there ever been a business anywhere in the world that has been non-compliant in tax issues and has beaten Tax agencies in court?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I would love a tip add on to the rider app. I DON'T want a percentage slider though. Those suck for short trips! It is better if they have to enter a dollar amount themselves. Plus FORCE them to enter the 0 if they want to stiff you.

In my taxi there is a credit machine in the back. It has the % tip thing on it. I covered it up a year ago and put an out of order sign on it. Now passengers have to manually "write in" the tip on the credit slip. My tips doubled overnight.


----------

